# Bremst Kabel Deutschland die Leitung aus?



## KrickKrack (28. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe seit etwa 10 Tagen ein wirkliches nerviges Problem.
Mein Internetanschluss ist beschissen langsam. 

Beschissen langsam heißt so ca. 500kBit/s 

Meine Leitung ist aber eine 32000er. Und Das ganze letzte Jahr hat dies auch einwandfrei geklappt.
In den letzten Tagen habe ich ziemlich viel Traffic, und dann kommt es schonmal vor, dass alles auf einmal t o t a l  l a n g s a m wird. 

Mache ich dann einen Speedtest (durch die Dauer des Seitenaufrufs weiß ich schon Bescheid) kommt besagter Wert heraus.
Also ruf ich flott die kostenlose Kabel Deutschland Störhotline an und frag was da los ist. 
Die erzählen mir dann entweder von einem technischen Problem in meiner Gegend oder dass sie nicht wissen was es sein kann. Ich glaube es hängt am Servicemitarbeiter was gerade der Grund ist. 
Man peilt dann nochmal mein Modem an mit dem Ergebnis, dass es daran nicht liegt und schwört Stein und Bein sich darum zu kümmern. 

Gut denke ich und lege auf.
Ich surfe weiter und ärgere mich über die langsame Verbindung, und schwups geht gar nix mehr.

OFFLINE 

Was ist denn das. Paar mal auf "aktualisieren" klicken: NIX

Modem-LEDs checken. Tatsächlich offline. Zurück an den Rechner und was ist...

ONLINE 

Mh, was war das denn. 
Speedtest aufrufen und oh Wunder. 6000-7000kBit. 

Beim ersten mal glaubte ich ja noch an Zufall aber heute abend war das das 4. oder 5. mal.

Kabel Deutschland wird sich doch nicht über meine Bandbreite hermachen nur um mich vom Download abzuhalten.
Zwangstrennung gibt es keine, und außerdem ist die Sache auch zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten passiert.
Es liegt auch nicht an der Netzauslastung in meiner Gegend. Ein KD-Mensch erzählte mir am Telefon mal was von 7% Auslastung und dass dies echt wenig sei. Is ja klar bei mir um die Ecke wohnen ja auch nur Omas und Opas.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2009)

hast du im gleichen zimmer auch ein TVgerät? dann schau mal, ob das bild da noch o.k is - vlt. isses ja auch was mit der gesamten TVanlage ?


----------



## KrickKrack (28. September 2009)

Ich habe nur Internet + Telefon von KD.


----------



## midnight (28. September 2009)

Ja, das ist das Problem an KD - solang es funktioniert ist alles klar. Wenn du lange genug offline bist, kannst du vielleicht ein Sonderkündigungsrecht bekommen, weil sie dann die Verfügbarkeit nicht gewähleisten.

so far


----------



## heartcell (28. September 2009)

ich hab bei der telekom von meinem Sonderkündigungsrecht gebrauch gemacht.
jetzt bin ich auch bei KD, bin aber vollstens zufrieden.


----------



## KrickKrack (29. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Ja, das ist das Problem an KD - solang es funktioniert ist alles klar.



Ganau wie bei allen Dienstleistern dieser Welt.
Das hilft mir nur leider kein Schritt weiter.

Ich wollte ja wissen ob auch andere Leute Probleme haben wenn die Datenmengen hoch gehen.
Es war ja nur eine Idee von mir, kann natürlich auch wirklich ein technisches Problem sein.


----------



## SkiZ (30. September 2009)

hatte auch mal diverse probleme mit meinen internet. bei mir wurd es nach nen paar tagen wieder normal^^


----------



## harl.e.kin (30. September 2009)

Du kommst nich zufällig aus Leipzig? Hab das Problem auch soll angeblich am 8.10. behoben sein Ausbau der Kapazitäten.


----------



## SkiZ (30. September 2009)

abundzu hilft es auch den rooter neuzustarten dann ist das internet wieder etwas schneller allerdings auch nicht lange.


----------



## harl.e.kin (30. September 2009)

Hilft in den seltensten Fällen. Eigentlich nur wenn du nicht mehr auf die Adminseite des Modems kommst.


----------



## KrickKrack (30. September 2009)

Aus Leipzig komme ich nicht und den Router hab ich auch schon mehrmals neu gestartet.


----------



## Lexx (30. September 2009)

und das modem.. ?

den router muss ich nie neu starten (hilft nix),
wenns bei mir mal mit dem speed bergab geht oder ruckelt,
hilft es das modem neu zu starten.
ist aber nur alle paar monate notwendig..


----------



## KrickKrack (30. September 2009)

Auch das Modem.


----------



## Lexx (30. September 2009)

.. na dann: Pech..

kannst den support weiter querulieren,
oder einfach geduldig auf eine besserung warten..

hier in wien ist das auch manchmal passiert..
hat sich mit der zeit immer wieder.. von selbst erledigt..


----------



## Eiche (30. September 2009)

lan treiber uptodate?


----------



## KrickKrack (30. September 2009)

Es liegt nicht an der Hardware. Es ist an ellen meinen Rechnern das gleiche Spiel.
Hat sich wohl erledigt und meine Annahme, dass KD meine Leitung dünn macht wird wohl falsch sein.
Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Lexx (30. September 2009)

hattest du die befürchtung aufgrund deines leech-verhaltens den account gesperrt zu bekommen.. ?


----------



## Tuneup (30. September 2009)

Hab auch Kabel...grad ma gestetset...

Hab nen 26000 Anschluss und der SPeedtest sagt 19.177 Mbit/s ...
Nicht das was versprochen wurde, aber beklagen kann ich mich auch net^^


----------



## K3n$! (30. September 2009)

KrickKrack schrieb:


> [...]
> Hat sich wohl erledigt und meine Annahme, dass KD meine Leitung dünn macht wird wohl falsch sein.
> Trotzdem Danke.



Problem gelöst oder nur keine Lösung gefunden ?


@Tuneup: Ich würd dir raten, mal eine Live-CD per Download-Manager zu laden. Da kommst du wesentlich näher an deine maximale Leistung 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## KrickKrack (1. Oktober 2009)

Nein das Problem ist nicht gelöst.

Ich hatte keine Angst, dass mir irgendwas gesperrt wird.
Meine Beobachtungen haben mich nur stuzig gemacht und Kabel Deutschland ist ja beim drosseln von Bandbreiten auch kein unbeschriebenes Blatt.

Man googele mal nach KD und BitTorrent


----------



## KrickKrack (25. Oktober 2009)

Problem gelöst.
Es war ein Techniker vor Ort. Dann ist er an den nächsten Verteiler gefahren und auch dort stand die Bandbreite nicht zur Verfügung.

Jetzt geht alles wieder und meine Ergebnisse sehen wieder so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja das kann sich sehen lassen.


----------

